# [SOLVED] Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1



## RangerJ (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a 23 hp Briggs and Stratton Vanguard, electric start (380447-0155-E1.) There is what I take to be a circuit breaker (black cylinder, 1 3/4" long by 1/2" in diameter, two 12" black wires with connectors) wired to the key switch. I gather it is to keep from burning up the starter by overly vigorous cranking. There is no number one it, and it is not found on the proper online diagram. I called the company; they were no help, wanted me to drive 80 miles round trip to the dealer. 
Anybody got any idea of the nomenclature, where to get it, etc?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Please have a look here, part 947:

http://www.briggs-parts-store.com/p...t_-_Carburetor_Overhaul/3804470155E1/53110006

If that is, that is a fuel shut off solenoid in the carb. 

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

I wonder if it's the voltage regulator?
http://www.briggs-parts-store.com/p...E1/Alternator,_Ignition/3804470155E1/53110014
#501(A,B)

What is the motor doing that makes you think it's bad?

It may also be part of the equipment the motor is installed in rather then the motor itself.


----------



## RangerJ (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

Thanks but it isn't a solenoid - it has no moving parts. It is as described above, with the wires coming out of the same end.


----------



## RangerJ (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

Thanks but it doesn't look anything like the illustration in the diagram. The motor doesnt start with the device in place, but by bypassing it, it starts normally.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

It would be nice to see a picture or two. 

B&S makes the engine, but as Wrench97 said it maybe some thing added by the equipment manufacture.

If the cranks OK just no fire with it not jumped, maybe there was a low oil cut off installed.

BG


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

It is likely the starter relay. What equipment and model number is the device located on? Where is it located on the machine? Where does each wire terminate?


----------



## RangerJ (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*



kbowley said:


> It is likely the starter relay. What equipment and model number is the device located on? Where is it located on the machine? Where does each wire terminate?


The motor is on a Go-Devil mud motor. It goes from the ignition key to the starter solenoid. The cylindrical device is completely sealed in black, shiny plastic. No part number. With it in circuit the motor will not crank or start, bypass it with a jumper and the engine starts fine.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

If it's directly between the ignition switch and the starter solenoid it sounds like a fusible link that has burned out. You might try replacing it with something like this:

Ignition Parts - FUSE HOLDER IN-LINE - Welcome to WNY Small Engine Experts


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

This diagram shows the fuse I think it may be. This is from a Husqvarna 19 HP. The diagram here specifies a 30 amp fuse.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

No the 30amp fuse in that diagram is on the power feed wire to the Ign switch, the piece he has would be on the white wire in that diagram, but with only 2 wires and no physical connection to the clutch or brake it's not an interlock switch.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

Again a picture would help

BG


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

with the engine powering only a shaft to a propeller, as I stated previously, you have a bad starter relay. It is likely the oil level sensor either defective or your low on oil. I believe there is only the one safety switch ensuring that it is in nuetral before starting. 

As I asked before, where is the device located on the engine...precisely? Is it near the gear shfter? Is it mounted on the engine's crankcase in a position that would measure how much oil is in the crankcase? You need to be more precise when identifying the device you are bypassing. Is it near the oil filter?.

This is pretty straight forward, you have a device that is not allowing the engine to start...can you not call the company? do you have a manual? It should be easy to figure out what the device does by its location on the engine. 

You need to provide accurate details if you wish for an accurate answer.


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

One other thought...the electric start units have a mercury activated tilt sensitive switch that ensures the engine will not start unless the prop shaft is horizontal and the prop is out of the water...


----------



## RangerJ (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*



kbowley said:


> One other thought...the electric start units have a mercury activated tilt sensitive switch that ensures the engine will not start unless the prop shaft is horizontal and the prop is out of the water...


*Yep. You got it. I knew the motor had a mercury switch, but one of the guys took it off and brought it to me, and I plumb forgot. *

*Thanks to you and everybody else who offered their excellent advice. *


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Briggs and Stratton can't help me MOTOR: 380447-0155-E1*

Glad to help! Glad you got it running!


----------

